# [résolu] Historiques de conversation Adium



## Schwarzer Stern (4 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir
Savez-vous par hasard comment est accessible le répertoire contenant les historiques des conversations sous Adium (1.3.3) ? Je ne parle pas de Pomme + Shift + L.
Mon problème est qu'un dossier contenant un historique a été déplacé dans la corbeille (en faisant simplement "retour" dans la barre latérale affichée lors du P+S+L) et j'aimerai le replacer là où il faut. Et c'est là que Windows et "restaurer" me manquent ^^

Merci et @++


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2009)

et c'est là que Annuler est utile ( pomme Z)
( si on le fait de suite)

sinon c'est TRES simple
tu navigues dans ton dossier de données
( Application support /Adium.2.0  jusqu'aux archives 
ca donnerait  un chemin comme ca ( en fictif)


 maison/bibliotheque /Application Support/Adium 2.0/Users/Default/Logs/AIM.moncompte/monpote/monpote (2005-11-06).AdiumHTMLLog'

un fichier par conversation


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (4 Mars 2009)

C'est parfait, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> C'est parfait, merci beaucoup.



Ce qui l'est moins, c'est le forum où tu as ouvert ton topic : les applications "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" que ça se passe. On déménage !


----------



## louile (24 Novembre 2010)

Je me permet de rouvrir ce sujet assez vieux, je recherche les historiques de conversations du logiciel macfire mais lorsque que je vais dans application support etc ... dans le dossier macfire il n'y a rien ... y a t-il un autre endroit pour voir les historiques ??


----------

